# Homemade Orange wine



## FlWineMkr (Dec 30, 2004)

I am getting a 6 Gallon batch of homemade Orange wine going. I am
picking the oranges tomorrow and getting it started over the new year,
just curious if anyone has had luck with this. Are there any tips
or pointers anyone can give me? I have made a few kit wines
before, this is my first attempt with fresh fruit. Thanks!


----------



## greenbean (Jan 4, 2005)

Florida,

Wish I could help but I've never made a
citus wine before. Keep us informed and let us know how it comes out.


----------



## RKinzle (Jan 10, 2005)

this may seem like common sense but I am new at this and was told that if you are using fresh citrus fruit, make sure you take in consideratino the fact that fresh citrus naturally has a higher acidic level


----------



## Triplecord (Feb 1, 2005)

Fl,


I started a couple batches of tangerine wine about the same time, so this is a little late. The receipe I used cautioned about cleaning the pith from the fruit. I have not found a real good description of what the pith really is in citrus fruit, but if it is EVERYTHING white and stringy, it will be very hard to remove all of it. Not removing all (or enough) of the pith is suposed to make the wine bitter. Anyway, here is a link to an orange wine receipe that may be of some help.


http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/reques33.asp


----------



## geocorn (Feb 1, 2005)

Triplecord,


You are correct about the pith being the white part of the rind. It is very bitter, so the more of it you remove, the better your wine will taste.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 1, 2005)

Ditto what has already been said. I can only add that you should always sweeten citrus wines to taste, and not SG. Don't forget to stabilize first with sulphite and sorbate.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 1, 2005)

What does it taste like? Is this something I would like?


----------



## Hippie (Mar 1, 2005)

I don't think you would like it, Martina, because one must sweeten it up to mask the high acidity. Maybe not too sweet, however. Orange makes a very good dessert wine.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 1, 2005)

Well, I once made a "hard lemonade" and loved it because it was so sour. Is it like that?


----------



## Hippie (Mar 1, 2005)

No. And probably not near as good as yours.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 2, 2005)

Hahaha, thanks, Glenvall. You are too kind! I think I'm going to have to start a new 3-gallon batch this spring. It's practically all gone already.





I guess I should skip the orange juice wine.You know my tastes, Glenvall!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 4, 2005)

I still haven't gotten around to making a hard lemonade. I really love it though, ice cold after a hot day.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 4, 2005)

Well, I made mine very sour. I love all sour things (lemons, sour apples, etc), so I am sure it wasn't to everyone's taste. But it was very refreshing and light and good. My husband, who likes sweeter wines, didn't like it so much. I didn't mind......





More for me.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 4, 2005)

I like sour, and I like tannins, but I do not like overly tanninc french and italian wines, or alot of CA wines either. I like soft, fruity, off-dry, not sweet.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 4, 2005)

Now, what kind of wine would you call soft? I don't think I've ever tasted a soft wine.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 5, 2005)

Alot of Merlot is soft and not quite completely dry, contrary to popular belief. Most have hints of blackberry and medium tannin, unlike Cab. Sauv. which is totally dry and very tannic.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 5, 2005)

See, I love Merlot... It's perfect. and tangy. and got a bite. and not too sweet.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 6, 2005)

Right, not too sweet, but sweeter than Cab. Sauv. or Sangiovese or Shiraz.


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 30, 2005)

Is this hard lemonade a wine? Could you post the recipe sounds like something I would like.


----------

